# 1st SFG Soldier dies in Afghanistan



## Gunz (Aug 27, 2016)

RIP Warrior. Hand Salute.

1st Special Forces Group Soldier Dies in Afghanistan - ShadowSpear Special Operations


----------



## HALO99 (Aug 27, 2016)

1SFG guys are very close to us. Im very sad to hear about this.  Rest in Peace brother. Blue skies.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Warrior. Prayers out.


----------



## AWP (Aug 27, 2016)

That damn country and Pakistan continue to claim our men.

Blue skies.


----------



## Brill (Aug 28, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> That damn country and Pakistan continue to claim our men.



Out there, the blame is further westward...allegedly.

CBS News: U.S. Commanders "Not Allowed To Comment Publicly" On Lethal Iranian Aid

I personally hate how SSG Thompson's death has been characterized as a non-combat death.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 28, 2016)

lindy said:


> Out there, the blame is further westward...allegedly.
> 
> CBS News: U.S. Commanders "Not Allowed To Comment Publicly" On Lethal Iranian Aid
> 
> I personally hate how SSG Thompson's death _*has been characterized as a non-combat death*_.



What the hell? It was an IED. He got a posthumous Purple Heart. What's non-combat about that?


----------



## Brill (Aug 28, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> What the hell? It was an IED. He got a posthumous Purple Heart. What's non-combat about that?



I don't know.

Coalition Spokesman Disputes Reports of Taliban Gains in Afghanistan


----------



## Gunz (Aug 28, 2016)

lindy said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Coalition Spokesman Disputes Reports of Taliban Gains in Afghanistan




Okay, I get it. Political bullshit semantics. Thanks.


----------



## CDG (Aug 28, 2016)

RIP Warrior


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 28, 2016)

RIP SGT


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 29, 2016)

RIP.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 30, 2016)

RIP.


----------



## Queeg (Aug 30, 2016)

Blue skies.


----------

